# Shimmering Crystal <3



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Beautiful mare  Congratulations, and good luck!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You certainly look lovely on her! Keep riding girly; the fighting will lessen and lessen.


----------



## crazyfilly (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement!! I actually took her about an hour away this morning and we went on a 5 mile trail ride. I was so proud of her!! She only spooked once, and the rest of the way she did great. The only thing that bothered me was when we were walking and she kept lifting her head and twisting it. I don't know what to make of it, lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe she had a crick in her neck?? I'm not sure.. very interesting behavior lol. Could someone tape it?


----------



## crazyfilly (May 22, 2012)

I took this picture with my phone.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

She sure is pretty. Good Luck.


----------



## crazyfilly (May 22, 2012)

So we had a pretty horrible lesson today  My best friend got on her and she was fine, but I just couldn't get it together today. I don't know what is wrong with me. She's trying so hard to understand I just can't get her there. I've never had a problem riding any horse. Why is it so hard with my own?

I'm the one in the pink shirt, my friend the teal.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

In the picture she looks to be fighting the bit (of the neck twisting)

In your recent picture, you're pulling back on the reins, why?

You'll figure it out


----------

